# Looking for Diamond wood blanks/Tips on Frig magnets



## refueler1 (May 13, 2010)

Anyone know a source for those wood blanks that have layers of dyed wood. I think they call it diamond wood. I am looking for blanks that are 1.5" square. I looked at Pen State Ind and they want about $4 per 2.5" bottle stopper size blanks. Looking for the best $$ to ratio blanks I can find. What I am wanting to make with this wood is some magnets for the refrigerator. I have never made any. I think they are an inch in length but I do not know what size to make the diameter and what size earth magnet to use, any tips on this also? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mack C. (May 13, 2010)

refueler1 said:


> Anyone know a source for those wood blanks that have layers of dyed wood. I think they call it diamond wood. I am looking for blanks that are 1.5" square. I looked at Pen State Ind and they want about $4 per 2.5" bottle stopper size blanks. Looking for the best $$ to ratio blanks I can find. What I am wanting to make with this wood is some magnets for the refrigerator. I have never made any. I think they are an inch in length but I do not know what size to make the diameter and what size earth magnet to use, any tips on this also?
> 
> Thanks.


Here's a tut from the library!
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/fridgemagnets.pdf


----------



## jskeen (May 13, 2010)

I have found that the 1/4 inch magnets are ok to use if you  are going to leave them exposed, but if you put anything over them to cover the endgrain and cushion it, the strength drops off quite a bit.  Was I ordering them again, I would step up to the 3/8" magnet.  For turning, I simply drill a hole a little over 1/2" deep with a #1 drill bit and thread the blank onto the tip of my pen mandrel.  Test yours to see what size drill bit makes a hole that is just right to thread onto the end without splitting that really cool acrylic cutoff you are planning to use.  DAMHIKT  The 1/4" magnets just press fit into this size hole for me.  If I was using the 3/8" I would just add a countersink when drilling the initial hole.  A layer of thin leather or felt finishes them off nicely.


----------



## hewunch (May 13, 2010)

Wood and Whimsies does custom thicknesses.


----------



## Seer (May 13, 2010)

Try this link I have never purchased from them but maybe others here have.
http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0125


----------



## PaulDoug (May 13, 2010)

I've made them with pen blank cut-offs.  Don't want them very big or stick out to far.  I've been using magnets 1/2" dia. x 3/16" deep.  Drilled the hole about 2/16" or there abouts deep.


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 13, 2010)

here's a good place if your looking specifically for dymond wood.  I've bought from them before, fast, good customer service and a big selection.

http://www.rrpwhite.com/index.html


----------



## mick (May 13, 2010)

Ditto on http://www.rrpwhite.com/index.html IMNHO the best selection of colors and sizes out there! They're also fast and great people to deal with!


----------



## Everett (May 13, 2010)

*actuall maker of dymond wood*

Here is where most of the dymond wood is actually made that the vendors we use purchase from. Only down fall here is no retail store and you have to purchase a full sheet. http://www.rutply.com/ They also can make custom colors.


----------



## refueler1 (May 13, 2010)

Pioneerpens said:


> here's a good place if your looking specifically for dymond wood.  I've bought from them before, fast, good customer service and a big selection.
> 
> http://www.rrpwhite.com/index.html



Great site, thanks. Thanks goodness payday is tomorrow!


----------



## refueler1 (May 13, 2010)

Everett said:


> Here is where most of the dymond wood is actually made that the vendors we use purchase from. Only down fall here is no retail store and you have to purchase a full sheet. http://www.rutply.com/ They also can make custom colors.




Thanks, I will check them out to see what the price ratio is.


----------



## refueler1 (May 13, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I have found that the 1/4 inch magnets are ok to use if you  are going to leave them exposed, but if you put anything over them to cover the endgrain and cushion it, the strength drops off quite a bit.  Was I ordering them again, I would step up to the 3/8" magnet.  For turning, I simply drill a hole a little over 1/2" deep with a #1 drill bit and thread the blank onto the tip of my pen mandrel.  Test yours to see what size drill bit makes a hole that is just right to thread onto the end without splitting that really cool acrylic cutoff you are planning to use.  DAMHIKT  The 1/4" magnets just press fit into this size hole for me.  If I was using the 3/8" I would just add a countersink when drilling the initial hole.  A layer of thin leather or felt finishes them off nicely.




Are you talking the strong earth magnets or those little black magnets? 

I was thinking that a finished frig magnet would be like 1" L x 3/4" dia  and  using an exposed magnet of 3/8th".


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 13, 2010)

Hard to decide once you start looking around isn't it?  LOL


----------



## jskeen (May 13, 2010)

That is the 1/4 x 1/16 rare earths, got them off feebay, 50 for $5.45/free shipping.  If I was doing it again, I'd go with 50 of the 3/8 x 1/16 for $9.45/free shipping.  





refueler1 said:


> Are you talking the strong earth magnets or those little black magnets?
> 
> I was thinking that a finished frig magnet would be like 1" L x 3/4" dia  and  using an exposed magnet of 3/8th".


----------



## refueler1 (May 13, 2010)

jskeen said:


> That is the 1/4 x 1/16 rare earths, got them off feebay, 50 for $5.45/free shipping.  If I was doing it again, I'd go with 50 of the 3/8 x 1/16 for $9.45/free shipping.



1/16" sounds kinda thin. Are there thicker 3/8ths earth magnets?


----------

